# Colored spirit fish :)



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Emrae (Sep 10, 2013)

I like the concept of the drawing. It is very cute and made me smile.


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

